# DIY CO2 and DIY Co2 Reactor - Backpressure?



## Lmandrake (May 5, 2006)

I have DIY co2 running into a 1.5 inch diy pvc reactor on plumbed into the outflow of a magnum 350. My mix is making co2 but it doesn't seem to be getting into the water. The reactor is 17" with the gas tube about 1/3 of the way up from the bottom. The reactor is at floor level with the outflow from the magnum going in the top and the line up from the bottom the reactor going into the tank.

The ph of my tank is the same as the ph of the water that goes into it. With the reactor at floor level, it seems that my co2 fermenter would have to generate a lot of pressure for the gas to push the check valve open. I assumed that pvc reactors would work with diy co2. Is that a wrong assumption? Should I plumb my reactor in differently - higher off the floor? Would it be better to go for a venturi effect by having the gas line enter at the top the reactor where the inlet flow goes into the reactor?

Thanks


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

One of the trick you can use is to place a check valve closer to your tank water. In your case, the filter outlet. 

If you place the valve near your DIY CO2 bottle on the floor, your check valve will have to fight against gravity (CO2 is a heavy gas?) + back-pressure due to water capilary effect.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I would definately try using a venturi effect, this will create a small vacuum pulling the CO2 gas from the generator and sucking it into the reactor, as long as you're sure you dont have any leakes this should help at least a little. If not then you should make sure that your yeast solution is ok and still producing co2, and maybe consider adding another generator or increasing the size of your current one. 

another thought I have is, i know in my diy reactor there is an emense ammount of pressure that builds up because of the bio balls and pump, it actually made the whole reactor explode the first time I used it because the pvc cement wasn't dry enough. I actually watched in horror as the whole reactor started to seperate at the seams and water poured all over my apartment at 300 gph. If the pump can create even close to this much pressure within the reactor, you know that having the co2 line in there will make the co2 generator have to overcome this pressure too... which it may but your check valve is probably saving you from having water flowing into the co2 generator. The pressure build up in the reactor is a really good thing as long as it is utilized properly. Lets work with nature not against it. 

I hope this helps


----------

